# so who is it. bad internet



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

iv been having really slow interent download and high ping but its random, simetimes my download is ok and then the next day or hours its slow..same with my ping, iv talked to AOL and they say there is no problem down there end it lynksys problem i phone lyksys and they say there is nothing rong with there router its AOL's fualt...im kinda getting tierd of this

whats the hell is up with my net, not sure what to do >_<


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

also sometime random websites stop loading so i have to restart my router for them to re load.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 17, 2009)

Run a traceroute (tracert in Windows) to the destination site. It will show you where you are slowing down.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

how do i do that


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 17, 2009)

he might not know how....
hold windows key + r
type "cmd"
type "tracert www.google.com"
it will run each connection point from you to google.com and the latency between each.  If you are using wireless, it could be the problem.  I despise wireless, especially for gaming.

Im willing to bet it is your ISP, they always say its not their problem.  Mine did for months before they finally fixed it.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

mmm >_<

what does it mean 

problem is its random, but it still slower than it used to be. my ping on my refuler server used to be 140 give or take now lowest is 170-190 and sometime its 250-300 and it does not go down


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 17, 2009)

it means that at the time you did that tracert, there wasnt a problem.  Do a tracert and post it when your connection is for sure acting up.  Also make sure nothing is using your connection, and if it is wireless, that no one else is using your connection.

Routing chooses the fastest option, so the problem usually lies at your ISP or you.  Whenever it does mess up, it will have a high ping at 92.9.64.1 (your routers IP) or 92.31.252.6 (ISP problem)  Beyond that, it is in the wild blue yonder.

To further help us with the problem, go to speedtest.net, and tell us what you get.  Best to do several of those tests, and tell us the highest and lowest scores from different semi-local locations.  (we are looking for upload, download, and ping.)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

ok doki


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

still really slow used to get mush fatser, how do i get previosu results ?
im supposed to have 8mb.i used to get closer to 3..now i get half that


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 17, 2009)

Azazel said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/454300548.png[/URL]
> 
> still really slow used to get mush fatser, how do i get previosu results ?
> im supposed to have 8mb.i used to get closer to 3..now i get half that



Did your parents secretly get a slower plan? Mine did for a whole year, and I didn't find out until 10 months into that year.

768


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, 8mb is the slowest you can get in AOL so yeah im sure  (carphone warehouse own AOL in the uk)


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you get these slow downs at "peak" times of the day.If you try during the middle of the night does the speed increase.

During "peak" times of the day I see a dramatic slow down with my ISP, have complained several times but seems only thing to do is switch ISP..but they all seem to do this.

EDIT:At the moment Friday 17:22 only getting 0.7Mb/s download on a 8Meg line.


----------



## Asylum (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea i think all ISP's limit your speed at peak time now days!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 17, 2009)

dude you are talking abotu the oldest crap in the book, SOHO routers suck, bad, its their software, thats why useing openWRT + X-Wrt is so good, its good software, not like there is anything wrong with the hardware, they just run the windows ME of small oses [VXWorks] google VXWorks and crash lol


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 18, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Run a traceroute (tracert in Windows) to the destination site. It will show you where you are slowing down.





Azazel said:


> how do i do that



Use this, it has a few test and some explanations:http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/default.asp


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like your router is about to die. if it is random and the problem goes away after you reboot the router then it is most likely the router.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2009)

stupid router >_<


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2009)

Didn't AOL go broke and pack up their ISP business years ago?

I thought they were long gone, definitely one of the worst UK ISP around after Talk Talk and Tiscalli. Move to Virgin Media, ok they have a little traffic management during peek hours but you get exactly what you pay for and they've recently dropped the price.

I'm on 10 MB and I usually download at around 1.2 MB/Sec from any half decent server or torrent.


----------

